# Telemonster - Come here



## Raymond Night Fur (Feb 29, 2016)

Lyrics translated
sad because i'm lonely
I fell asleep while crying every night
I cant take it anymore
I will give myself to the moonlight

Don't chase me with your eyes, my lonely festival
Just as we always did, only instincts remain
my eyes open wide when the moonlight reflects
Lets get it on tonight! (come here)

I'm going going going to you
Slowly meet my eyes, come here
I'm being pulled to you without knowing
Don't avoid me, come here
Come here, come here, come here

Auuuuu!Auuuuu!Auuuuu!
Auuuuu!Auuuuu!Auuuuu!

I didn't eat, even when i was hungry
I gave you my portion
but if you don't know my heart, you'll let me down
Ill be crooked, don't stop me
I will keep crying out loud

It's getting faster and faster (awooo)
The blood of this beast, i can't even handle it (awooo)
I keep getting pulled to you, come here (awooo)
Because i can feel the destiny that i can't reject

I'm going going going to you
Slowly meet my eyes, come here
I'm being pulled to you without knowing
Don't avoid me, come here
Come here, come here, come here
I'm running, I'm running, I'm running to you
You're avoiding me, avoiding me, father away

Auuuuuuu!

you don't have to pity me, I'm really angry right now
I'm shouting to the world, I'm crying out loud
Hunger, loneliness, even if you ignore me
Whatever, i believe in myself
Come at me, come here

I'm still going going going to you
slowly meet my eyes come here
your being pulled to me without knowing
Don't avoid me anymore, come here
Come here, come here, come here

I do what i want don't try to control me
i'll eat whatever sleep wherever
dance whenever i want when i feel like it
You wont even see me coming
Let me ask you something
Ya ready?

I got speed faster than the speed of light
Strength stronger than 100 sticks of dynamite
eat whatever i want i gotta big appetite
I'm uncontrollable and i just can't stop

So just let me be me
Cause i am
Eerie
*Posted:*
an hour ago 

*Comments:*
Comments (0) 

[Read more...]


----------

